# T1i viewfinder grid??



## GrantH (Dec 5, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if I have access to a 1/3 grid or at least a 1/4 grid or similar in the viewfinder? I know the T2i has a few options, at least my reading has led me to that understanding, so i'm hoping such a seemingly basic feature wouldn't be skipped on my camera.

Anyone?


----------



## Buckster (Dec 5, 2011)

From what I've read, not in the viewfinder.  You'll need to get a replacement viewfinder or use the LCD in Liveview to get a grid pattern while composing.  A hood loupe viewer might work for that sort of thing.


----------



## GrantH (Dec 5, 2011)

Man, I hate that they overlooked/cut that out. I can do it mentally rather than spending 80 bucks on something like that though. I'm just not a huge fan of live view most times i've used it.


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 5, 2011)

Canon 450D 500D Focusing Screen - KatzEye Optics

This company makes one, drop down the options for a Thirds View


----------



## GrantH (Dec 5, 2011)

Again, for 80+ i'll just learn to see mentally  I'm sure it's better for me anyways. Thanks for the options though.


----------

